# Freshwater peru shipment and marine shipment tomorrow huge sale at r20 aquariums!!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Rivers to Oceans is receiving a large freshwater order from peru. Some beautiful corys appistogramma and stingrays expected to arrive as well as many other exotic and oddball fish.

A few weeks back i had a grand opening sale but unfortunatly did not have much freshwater fish available. Therefor its only fair that i offer a great deal to the freshwater community.

All freshwater fish in the store will be 35 percent off this week/weekend!!!!!!!!!! i will also have all corals 40 dollars of 3 for 100. Marine shipment is arriving tomorrow and i will post sales and specials on these fish after shipment 
here is a list of whats comming in

PERU FRESHWATER
apistograma peru inka
apisotgrama purple
apistograma agazzisis flamengo
apistograma agazzisis red blue
corydora green fluorescent
corydora orange
corydora julli
corydora green cat
corydora reticulatus
corydora sichry
corydora bonita
corydora fowleri
blue tetra
puffer
crenuchus
knifefish banded
red pencil fish 
bristlenose pleco spotted
loricaria antena
loricaria circule
loricaria royal
corydora green jumbo
huapeta
huapeta red tail
scalar
stingrays laticeps
stingrays motoro
stingrays motoro
stingrays tigre

SALTWATER MARINE FISH

BANDED ANGEL - M
BLUE RIBBON EEL -M
SPOT FIN/FUMANCHO LION -S/M
FOX FACE - M/ML
BLUE throat TRIGGER -MALE ML/M
CLOWN TRIGGER - ML
CLOWN TRIGGER - S
BROWN BIRD WRASSE M/S
BETA MARINE GROUPER - M
BETA MARINE GROUPER - M
racoon butterfly
RED sling JAW WRASSE
POWDER BROWN TANG (ml)
CHELMON BUTTERFLY -M/SM
AURIGA BUTTERFLY - M/ML
LIPSTICK TANG - M
SAILFIN TANG - M
SQUARE ANTHIAS
SADDLE BACK BUTTERFLY (M)
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M
PHILIPPINE ANTHIAS
GREEN ANTHIAS
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)
DOG FACE PUFFER -YELLOW BELLY -L
COW FISH (M/L)
chameleon tilefish
BLUE EYE ANTHIAS
ORANGE SKUNK TILE GOBY - M
PRINCESS PARROT -L
BLUE TANG -M 
BLUE DOTTED GROUPER
BLUE TANG -SM
MELANURUS WRASSE
SPOTD. FIN ANTHIAS 
PINK ANTHIAS
MADDER SEA PERCH ANTHIAS
PINK TAIL TRIGGER
PURPLE SKUNK TILE GOBY - M
PINK AND BLUE GOBY
COW FISH (S)
BLUE DOTTED GOBY
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -M
MINEATUS GROUPER - M
YELLOW / ORANGE ANTHIAS FEMALE - M/S
FAIRY PARROT
PINK SKUNK CLOWN
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY -M/S
RANDAL GOBY
HIFIN GOBY
BANDED SHARPNOSE wetmorella
SWALLES BASSLET
PINKBAR GOBY
PINK MARGIN FAIRY WRASSE
PERCULA CLOWN -m
PERCULA CLOWN -S
DIADEMA GROUPER
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -MALE
SALARIAS GOBY -M/S
CARPENTER WRASSE
COLORED SEA MANTis shrimp- m
LEOPARD WRASSE
SAND TIGER CONCH
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml)


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello

Nice list

Are these the green laser cories that are on the list as cory green fluorescent?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*banded knife*

what size are your banded knifefish?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What type of puffers are they?


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes they are green laser. Also the orange cory are orange lazer
The knifes are 6 - 8 inches and look fantastic, nice and fat

Shipment came in pretty good, few of the appistogramma species came in rough but everything else is fantastic. Beautiful stingrays ill try and post some pics tonight


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes they are green laser. Also the orange cory are orange lazer
The knifes are 6 - 8 inches and look fantastic, nice and fat

Shipment came in pretty good, few of the appistogramma species came in rough but everything else is fantastic. Beautiful stingrays ill try and post some pics tonight


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

How big are the crenuchus?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

r2oaquariums said:


> Yes they are green laser. Also the orange cory are orange lazer
> The knifes are 6 - 8 inches and look fantastic, nice and fat
> 
> Shipment came in pretty good, few of the appistogramma species came in rough but everything else is fantastic. Beautiful stingrays ill try and post some pics tonight


And what type of puffers are coming in?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

how big and how much is the tiger stingray?


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

*freshwater puffer species name*

Jackson

the puffer is Colomesus asellus


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Gibbus said:


> Jackson
> 
> the puffer is Colomesus asellus


Thanks

Did you see them?


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

No but it is the only species of freshwater puffer in thw amazon. I use to import them from time to time.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

what type of leopard wrasse?

And do you ever get in small blue star leopard wrasses (Macropharyngodon bipartitus)? If so could you PM me the price? cheers.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## JasonRain (Feb 18, 2013)

what size are your banded knifefish?

_________________
WoW Gold Kaufen|Diablo 3 Gold|Runescape Gold|GW2 Gold


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*?*

how are the apisto's doing ?? dou have a good number of them in stock ? cant get there till saturday ..


----------

